
nnn v1.2 – The missing terminal file browser for X - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn/releases/tag/v1.2
======
apjana
## What's in?

\- Use the desktop opener (xdg-open on Linux, open(1) on OS X) to open files

\- Option `NNN_USE_EDITOR` to open text files in EDITOR (fallback vi)

\- Bookmark support (maximum 10, key `b`)

\- _Navigate-as-you-type_ mode (key `Insert` or option `-i`)

\- Subtree search: gnome-search-tool, fallback catfish (key `^/`)
(customizable)

\- Show current directory content size and file count in disk usage mode

\- Add detail view mode as default, use `-l` to start in light mode

\- Shortcuts `F2` and `^L` to refresh and unfilter (if filter is empty,
`Enter` _opens_ the currently selected file now)

\- Help screen shows bookmarks and configuration

\- Show a message when calculating disk usage

\- Show the spawned shell level

\- Linux only: use vlock as the locker on timeout (set using
`NNN_IDLE_TIMEOUT`)

Homepage: [https://github.com/jarun/nnn](https://github.com/jarun/nnn)

